# Colt 22 Target model



## DC88

Hey yall

I have a colt 22 target model and want to buy some new mags for it.

However, after lookin online some, I haven't been able to find any and read that the mags are hard to come by now a days. 
Do any of yall have any idea where I can find some, and how much they would run?

This is a link to a picture of what my colt looks like, mine also only has the 4" barrel, not the 6" like in the picture. Its NOT my gun though
Colt .22 Target Model - imfdb :. guns in movies :. movie guns :. the internet movie firearms database


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

try here

Magazine, 10 Round


----------



## DC88

Ohh nice, thanks for that link.

A little higher than i expected, but Its not too bad


----------



## Dragonheart

I know this was an old post, but I too have been looking for magazines for my Colt Target 22. After talking with a Colt rep, I was told the magazines for this handgun are unique and other Colt magazines like the Cadet, Woodsman, etc. do not fit. I personally tried a Cadet and although it looks similar it doesn't work. However, the good news is there is a work around. The Beretta Neos 22 magazines are almost identical to the Colt Target 22 magazines with the exception of the feed lips and a slightly extended plastic base. The feed lip on the Neos has a slight forward bulge and left unaltered the magazine will not work. Using some electrical nippers to squeeze out the bulge and needle nose pliers to aline the lips I was able to adjust the Neos magazine in a couple of minutes. It now functions flawlessly in my Colt Target. The Neos magazines can be had for about $20 each. I ordered several from Midway, but they are easy to find.


----------



## rdroberts7

This mag does not fit the Colt 1911/22 models. Ordered two and had to return them.


----------

